# Flower with legs???



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Man.........I'm on YouTube AGAIN...........LOL.....ran across this video. Cool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrU0o5L3WVM


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*attacking turtle*

Oh heck........might as well watch this one too..............I'm getting off this computer now!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ul0gfCyeiyM


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Just imagine the change of public perception of pigeons if those fantails are actually ended as the ferals.

That tortoise probably has van reet blood in him. LOL!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I thought of snowflakes when I first saw the white fantails.

The turtle is NUTS! That cat could of took his head clean off. Then I saw the choppers on that turtle, YIKES!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I also thought of snowflakes when I first saw the fantails  They're pretty.
I need an army of those turtles to protect my pigeons


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I also thought of snowflakes when I first saw the fantails  They're pretty.
> I need an army of those turtles to protect my pigeons


I also thought of snowflakes.  And I'd love an army of turtles! That was hilarious. . .and one determined tortoise.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, I especially loved the tortoise video. Looks like this is a regular game he plays with the cats. So cute.


----------

